
Spreadsheet – A Personal History - shekispeaks
https://www.sheki.in/post/spreadsheet/
======
shekispeaks
Hi I am the author of the above essay. I think spreadsheets are a highly
underrated software that has made us all productive. This essay is a paean to
the spreadsheet.

